# Nothing here but a waste of time



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

I have nothing to say, I just want to eat my cake.


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

Who is going to watch Friday night fights tonight on ESPN2?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 8, 2005)

This guy will dominate.


Friday Night Fights 152463


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> This guy will dominate.
> 
> 
> Friday Night Fights 152463


He has some stinky skills, I predict a KO in the 4 th round.


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

The middleweight fight of the century is almost here.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 8, 2005)

Damn man yeah like this you will beat the record: your own thread, 5 posts 4 from yourself! keep it up bro!       

I want everybody to sing happy birthday to Lou, who's birthday is it today? It's Lou's birthday today!


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

"Taylor will be my bitch".


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

"Franco is pretty smart. but Franco's a child, and when it comes to the day of the contest I'm his father. He comes to me for advises. So it's not that hard for me to give him the wrong advises".


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

" Milk is for babies, when yoiu get older you have to drink beer".


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 8, 2005)

If i find Katz his shirt Im gonna hide it, mess his mind up a little bit!


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> If i find Katz his shirt Im gonna hide it, mess his mind up a little bit!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


I don't have those pics, have to save them


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

"I wan't everybody to sing happy birthday to Louie".


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

*Arnold pours Frank an All The Whey protein shake.*


----------



## god hand (Jul 8, 2005)

So I guess this is some sort of picture thread or shit.


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

*Arnold at 16...before steroids.*


----------



## Fujiama (Jul 8, 2005)

Look at this italian page. Many pics!

http://www.schwarzenegger.it/gallery/photogalleryh.html


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> So I guess this is some sort of picture thread or shit.


It has no purpose at all.....


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

*Arnold at 25, after steroids.*


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## god hand (Jul 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


Look at that dude in tha background with his shirt off!  Do he not feel no shame?


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

*?????????????????????????????????????????????????*


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

In think it's John H.


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

*This one is kind of gay....*


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

*1974 OLYMPIA.*


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

*Reg Park, and some young retard.*


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

GAY???????????????


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

*Arnold, Mike Katz, Dave Drapper and ????...*


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

*Robby Robinson*


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

The uncrowned Mr. Olympia....the black prince.


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

Did anybody ever knotice in the second sceen of pumping Iron ( when Arnold is walking to the gym), that Mike Mentzer is at the desk drinking something out of a can.


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

*Serge Nubret at 50.*


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

*That's what I'm talking about.*


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 8, 2005)

That's big!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 8, 2005)

Now is the time at SCHPROCKETS ven vee dance...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 8, 2005)

Arnold???


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

Todays workout
DB rows 95, 3x8, pullovers3x10, pull ups 3x10,8,5
Hammer curls 55 3x6, preacher curls 3x10,
Rear delts 3x12....
30 min and I'm out of there.


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That's big!


It's just about right.


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

*Who is this boxing fans??????????????????????*


----------



## maniclion (Jul 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Who is this boxing fans??????????????????????*


Laila


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Laila


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

The reason I love female boxing.


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 8, 2005)

I used to envy Ted, not just the things he said,
But his attitudes and his crafty little ways,
I mean, you might not think it, but I'm quite naive, but Ted, well he's suave,
And cool and sophisticated and blase.

Take the other day, he took that Betsy May,
Up to the pasture land behind the gravel pit,
He kicked a sleeping cow, made it get up and walk away,
So she'd have somewhere warm and dry to sit.

And they're alone there in that field, and she's just about to yield,
When her father comes and starts to raise his voice,
He says, "Are your intentions honourable or dishomourable my man?"
And Ted says, "What you mean I gets a choice?"

The same happened to me, a week last Saturday,
I ended up with a swollen, bleeding lip,
I was with her big brother Ray, he said, "You know my sister May?"
And like a tall fool, I said, "No, but thank you for the tip."

I was with that Patsy 0'Toole, and in this field there's this cow and this bull,
And they were, well you could see they were friendly anyhow,
I turns and says, "Hey Pat, I wouldn't half like to do that,"
She said, "Well why not ask, she looks a friendly cow."

Old Ted's in these here digs, and the landlady treats them like pigs,
Well you can't blame her, they aren't exactly elite,
One day she goes round the bend, she says, "That's it, that's the end,
You're not even going to get a bite to eat."

Well the others all go white, but Ted says, "That's all right,
I know lots of landladies who could use some extra loving,
I'll not be homeless long 'cause I'm virile and I'm strong,"
She said, "I'm not talking to you, your dinner's in the oven."

Once I had to go to Looe, the train left from platform two,
I reached my hotel tired, so I undressed,
When in walked a chambermaid real slow, in a dress that was cut so low,
If I'd stood on tippy toe I could have seen her vest,

She said, "I've just come to say goodnight, and to see that you're all right,
In that bed all warm and comfortable and wide,
Is there room for another in there?" I looked up and said, "Oh yeah,"
She says, "Well shove over there's a commercial traveller outside."

Old Ted meets this fancy piece in town, and Ted don't mess around,
He's back in her flat quick as a wink,
She pours him a gin and then, she says, "Now you will tell me when,"
He says, "Right after I've finished that there drink."

Well Ted, he does all right, well he stays there all the night,
And in the morning says, "I'll be toddling off now Sadie,"
She says, "Just a minute Honey, don't forget the money,"
He says, "Cor, I could'nt take money from a lady,"

I was telling him about Sally, and that morning in her chalet,
I tell you that day I very near lost my heart,
I said, "I hope you like beer, I've got a quart in, and I don't know much about courtin',
But come here and I'll feel your backside for a start."

And she put some sun oil in my hand, and said, wouldn't it be grand,
If you rubbed some on me to protect me from the sun?"
Ted says, "Well, was she all white and milky, and was her skin all smooth and silky?"
I said, "I don't know, I had my mittens on."

Ted gets back the other day, six weeks he'd been away,
Staying with some woman up in the west end,
Then a letter arrives for me, implying emphatically,
A connection between me and his new found friend,

I said, "Ted, I wants the truth," he said, "Well, she was a bit old in the tooth,
I suppose I should be ashamed of what I did.
I gave her your name instead of mine, is that all right?" I said, "Thats fine,
She just died and left me half a million quid."


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I used to envy Ted, not just the things he said,
> But his attitudes and his crafty little ways,
> I mean, you might not think it, but I'm quite naive, but Ted, well he's suave,
> And cool and sophisticated and blase.
> ...


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Arnold???


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


Hey isn't that Joe Gold?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It's Dan Lurie.


Who's that?


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Who's that?


You must b e young, his name was all over wieghts, dumbbells and barbells.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You must b e young, his name was all over wieghts, dumbbells and barbells.


Not on my 500 pound barbell benchpress weights.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

Yes, he was very popular. Almost like Weider I believe.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

Not as bad.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 9, 2005)

ok, now I'm hungry.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to go get a Wendy's double meal....but not biggie sized.


Out of all the fast food joints that's the only place I ever think of eating.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 9, 2005)

http://movies26.enwhore.com/dancing.wmv


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

But I am a sucker for Mcd's fries.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Out of all the fast food joints that's the only place I ever think of eating.


You know, me too.  THere's just something about a Wendy's Tripple Burger and a frosty


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

>


I went to that site and all their picture vid clips were gone???


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 9, 2005)

My my. We are just trashing this thread. Are we?


----------



## Shae (Jul 9, 2005)

Who loves this girl's music? I do. 





*Sexual Lover by Paulina Rubio*
Sexual kind of love gets my heart beating
'Cause you're an electric charge and I'm overheating
Whenever you get too close I reach out and touch you
But you'll never know it though, you look at me butt you
You don't know what's on my mind, the way that I need you
I'm gonna make you mine the next time I see you
Cause I know that I can wait and one day you'll come back
No matter how long it takes, I will be the one that

Chorus
I'll be right here watching you walk in
And imagining your kisses on my skin
Yeah I'll be right here looking out for you
And when you come back you're gonna want me to

B-Sect
Soon you'll see cause I'm gonna make you listen
Soon you'll see I'll show you what you been missin
Because I know what you need and soon you'll discover
I know you were meant for me, my sexual lover

Sometimes you gotta choose between one thing or the other
Sometimes you gotta choose between one thing or the other
(demo: between me and my mother)
There's nothing to lose so why don't you try it
There's nothing to lose, and you can't deny it
I wanted to make it clear, I wanna remind you
That I'll be waiting here. In front or behind you
Whereever you go, Whenever you come back
You got to know, that I'll be the one that

Chorus

[Musical break]

[Concert break]

My sexual lover


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

fewf


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 9, 2005)

This is a fact: McDonald's is the world's largest consumer of cow eyeballs. That's right, cow eyeballs.

Sure it's 100% beef. They just don't advertise what parts...


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> http://movies26.enwhore.com/dancing.wmv


I just don't get it?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> This is a fact: McDonald's is the world's largest consumer of cow eyeballs. That's right, cow eyeballs.
> 
> Sure it's 100% beef. They just don't advertise what parts...




Yuck! What is it used for?


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Witmaster (Jul 10, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> This is a fact: McDonald's is the world's largest consumer of cow eyeballs. That's right, cow eyeballs.
> 
> Sure it's 100% beef. They just don't advertise what parts...


RG, my dear...

I do respect you and love you dearly as a coveted sister of the painfull truth here on IM. However, I'm afraid I must disagree with you on this one. Go ahead and eat your Big Mac. It's "safe".


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


Damn that's some scary shit.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


Jungle fever.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Jungle fever.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 10, 2005)

_



_

_Looks like leap frog but not gonna complete the leap_


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call it a lapfrog, or whatever but it's not a good moment to take a picture.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


I forgot what rolf means???????


----------



## god hand (Jul 10, 2005)

Nothing but a waste of time? More like nothing but a waste of nut.


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Nothing but a waste of time? More like nothing but a waste of nut.


I'm scared to ask but which pics were you looking at.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Arnold at 16...before steroids.*


 Before roids... psshhh...


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Before roids... psshhh...


Yes, if you look at pics of Arnold you see a sudden change in his body at 18, before that he didnt take steroids at all, IMO.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes, if you look at pics of Arnold you see a sudden change in his body at 18, before that he didnt take steroids at all, IMO.


What's that, "steroids"?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> RG, my dear...
> 
> I do respect you and love you dearly as a coveted sister of the painfull truth here on IM. However, I'm afraid I must disagree with you on this one. Go ahead and eat your Big Mac. It's "safe".


Cost would seem to rule them out, as well. Contrary to popular assumption, bovine eyeballs can fetch a higher price on the open market than the choicest cuts of beef. That's because they're in demand at research facilities and college biology labs for experimental purposes. At one online biological supply house I checked (yes, you can buy cow eyeballs over the Internet!), the going rate was $15 apiece.

i dunno tho i'm still tempted to believe it. a homemade burger the meat is totally different in texture something makes it so homemade will crumble n fast food a seagull has to stand on one end of the meat to rip a piece off...


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 11, 2005)

Yea I can see your point.  I actually looked up about 4 or 5 different sources on "urban legends" and they all say the same thing.  I just can't imagine McDonalds being reckless enough to put Cow Eyeballs in thier beef patties.  Can you imagine the magnitude of the civil lawsuit they would be facing (not to mention the government fines!)?!?  Regardless, like you, I prefer a homemade burger over thier processed patties.  I think the only thing I buy at McDonalds these days is an occasional coffee when I'm on a long road trip.


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>


Shae..........nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Shae (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey, what can I say?  To quote Gwen Stafani, "Why do the good girls allways want a bad boy?"


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Hey, what can I say?  I'm a sucker for abnoxious little punks.


That post scared me, I had a terrible fear this thread was going to turn into a pretty boy thread.......could ruin my already damaged reputation.


----------



## Shae (Jul 11, 2005)

Why do the good girls allways want a bad boy....


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 11, 2005)

That guy looks more like a GAy boy.


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That guy looks more like a GAy boy.


I was being nice, so I wont get banned.


----------



## Shae (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm gonna shut up now before I get slapped.


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> I'm gonna shut up now before I get slapped.


Nobdy would slap you.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nobdy would slap you.


----------



## Shae (Jul 11, 2005)

^ What can we do without your 2 cents worth?


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## Witmaster (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh that is just soooooooooo wrong.


----------



## Shae (Jul 11, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Oh that is just soooooooooo wrong.








Better?


----------



## Shae (Jul 11, 2005)

How bout now?


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Better?


100% better    to skinny but still an improvement.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> How bout now?


MUCH better, princess


----------



## Shae (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey, I aim to please.


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Hey, I aim to please.


*Keep up the good work Shae.*


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I was being nice, so I wont get banned.


'
PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2005)

*My buddy Hank.*


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

Whats Up Foreman???


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> Whats Up Foreman???


Thats me before I found the Lord.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 12, 2005)

This is me before I realized there is no god


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



horny!!!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



verry nice, she is dutch by the way


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2005)

*This image is not intended to offend anyone, its all in good fun.......until*


----------



## Shae (Jul 13, 2005)

Since most of you thought I look like the lady in the avitar (Amy Lee), I'll take it as a compliment.


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2005)

*Yummy................!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>




man start posting some real shit!!!!:


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=50550&page=1


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 14, 2005)

We need to get Gazer's Girlies back up! ForemanRules my friend, you'd be a welcome addition to many of us who posted pix of chicks.


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

*Who is this EX body builder????????????????*


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

*????????????????????????????????????????????????*


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

*god hand doing some benching*


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *god hand doing some benching*


 Damn, gotta hand it to the guy.  That's certain a way to improvise!!


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

*god hand and his girl.*


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

*god hand and his crazy new do.*


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

I dont even know what day it is.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Who is this EX body builder????????????????*


Flex Wheeler. and that's "ME" in the background.


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Flex Wheeler. and that's "ME" in the background.


You look like you want to tap that ass


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You look like you want to tap that ass


No man just wondering where all the muscle went man, HE IS GONE!!!
He is now into fighting, but I don't know if he's that good.
here look for yourself.
Flex Fighting clip #1
Flex Fighting clip #2 
Flex Fighting clip #3
Flex Fighting clip #4 
Flex Fighting clip #5
Flex Fighting clip #6 
Flex wins the fight


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> No man just wondering where all the muscle went man, HE IS GONE!!!
> He is now into fighting, but I don't know if he's that good.
> here look for yourself.
> Flex Fighting clip #1
> ...


I hope he isnt trying to become a MMA fighter ok K1

the dude is way too old for that


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I hope he isnt trying to become a MMA fighter ok K1
> 
> the dude is way too old for that


HAHAHAHAH K1, man he would not even get through the qualifier for the qualifier for the qualifier's qualifier. If people like Bonjasky, Aerts, Cro Cop, Hoost and Venetiaan keep comming in ready, there is now way anybody is coming close. AND MOST DEFINITELY NOT FLEX WHEELER, HE CAN NOT FIGHT.


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

*My wife getting ready for her new life*


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The middleweight fight of the century is almost here.


Well this dummy lost.......40 and lazy in the ring is no way to be the champ.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Why was Rocks Whoring thread clossed??


----------



## MyK (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Why was Rocks Whoring thread clossed??



because your an asshole!


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> because your an asshole!


Thats not only true but it is also a compliment coming from a commie socialist Buddhist like you


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

I


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

might


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

have


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

to


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

start


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

a


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

whoring


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

thread


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

next


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

week.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Or just


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

turn this


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

freek show into


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

one.


----------



## MyK (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats not only true but it is also a compliment coming from a commie socialist Buddhist like you



I'm British! everthing you wish you could be!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Or just


Or you could shut the fuck up with that two word bullshit and that whoring thread ass pounding shit fucking lame shit!!!!!!!!   It really sucks ass bad!!!!
If you start here I will post pictures of your mother again!


----------



## buildingup (Sep 3, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Or you could shut the fuck up with that two word bullshit and that whoring thread ass pounding shit fucking lame shit!!!!!!!!   It really sucks ass bad!!!!
> If you start here I will post pictures of your mother again!


now shes your mother too!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah laugh about your mother! can I help it if she did the whole neighborhood?!
Now she's got 235.842.527 children and you are one of them!


----------



## buildingup (Sep 3, 2005)

now play nice there little unit! your mother/father (dont know if its a male or female) didnt bring you up with good manners! go play with youe dollies your mother/father brought for you!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 3, 2005)

Well cracker, a MOTHER is a woman and a FATHER is a man, and most people have or had both, because thats what you need to create a child  
As for you, you are an exception to this rule....... you have two fathers, and I don't mean they adopted you or something but your father gave birth to you through his ass  that's why you are so ugly


----------



## buildingup (Sep 3, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Well cracker, a MOTHER is a woman and a FATHER is a man, and most people have or had both, because thats what you need to create a child
> As for you, you are an exception to this rule....... you have two fathers, and I don't mean they adopted you or something but your father gave birth to you through his ass  that's why you are so ugly


ok thats my excuse, whats yours for looking like an ugly umpa lumpa?


----------



## MyK (Sep 3, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Well cracker, a MOTHER is a woman and a FATHER is a man, and most people have or had both, because thats what you need to create a child
> As for you, you are an exception to this rule....... you have two fathers, and I don't mean they adopted you or something but your father gave birth to you through his ass  that's why you are so ugly


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Or you could shut the fuck up with that two word bullshit and that whoring thread ass pounding shit fucking lame shit!!!!!!!!   It really sucks ass bad!!!!
> If you start here I will post pictures of your mother again!


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

Owen Beck


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

and


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

Ray Auston


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

just


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

fought


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

on


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

Showtime


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

Ray Auston won


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

but he was the home town guy.......and he was given a gift by the local judges


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

another bullshit boxing moment


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

Next fight is


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

a crusier weight elimination fight


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

Wane Braithway


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

vs


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

Jones


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Wane Braithway


he was the WBC champ 5 months ago


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

but lost the title


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

this is


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

his first fight


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

since that loss


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

that was by the way


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

his only loss ever as a pro


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

this should be a good fight


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

both fighters


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

need this win


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

to put them in line


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

for a title shot


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

but both are


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

a step below


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

the current champ


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

the cruiser limit is now 200lbs


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

Braithwaite is 192


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

he seems to have trouble


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

getting up to 200


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

he needs


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

to


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

log on


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

here


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

at I.M.


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

and get


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

some training tips.


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

Round 1. Jones beat the crap out of Braithwaite


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

very ugly...................I loved it


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

Round 2. Braithwaite did better this round......hard to say who won round2


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

Round 3. Braithwaite boxing looking good this round


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

Round 4. Jones wins


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

T.K.O

Jones wins


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

World Cruiserweight Ratings


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

1. Jean Marc Mormeck  W.B.C and W.B.A champ


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

2. ( the true champ here is Dale Brown) O'Neil Bell I.B.F. champ.........he didnt deserve this title....He was easly beaten by Dale Brown


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

3. Carl Thompson


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

4. Johnny Nelson


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

5. Alexander Gurov


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

6. Wayne Braithwaite ......but now that he lost tonight by TKO he will drop big time


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

7. Grigory Drozd


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

8.  Krzysztof Wlodarczyk


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

9.  Firat Arslan


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

10.  Steve Cunningham


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

was 13. Guillermo Jones but now up to 6 or so


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

*Chris Byrd* the I.B.F. champ is fighting another bum...*Derrick Jefferson*


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

Derrick Jefferson has lost 2 of his last 6 fights


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

*Chris Byrd* is a great example of a paper champ.


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

He is a disgrace to boxing


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

World Heavyweight Ratings
( 
  Name  Age Points Debut W-L-D » Last 6 » 

1      Chris Byrd    35  1,789  1993   38-2-1         

 2      John Ruiz    33  1,777  1992   41-5-1         

 3      Hasim Rahman    32  1,715  1994   41-5-1         

 4     * Vitali Klitschko     34  1,706  1996   35-2-0   The real #1 fighter* 

 5      James Toney    37  1,670  1988   68-4-2         

 6      Wladimir Klitschko    29  1,651  1996   44-3-0         

 7      Luan Krasniqi    34  1,628  1997   28-1-1         

 8      Samuel Peter    24  1,628  2001   24-0-0         

 9      Calvin Brock    30  1,605  2001   26-0-0         

 10      Kirk Johnson    33  1,604  1993   36-2-1         

 11      Jameel McCline    35  1,599  1995   32-5-3         

 12      Lamon Brewster    32  1,598  1996   32-2-0         

 13      Matt Skelton    38  1,578  2002   17-0-0         

 14      Sinan Samil Sam    31  1,567  2000   24-2-0         

 15      DaVarryl Williamson    37  1,555  2000   22-3-0         

 16      Danny Williams    32  1,554  1995   33-4-0         

 17      Lance Whitaker    33  1,552  1996   30-3-1         

 18      Shannon Briggs    33  1,543  1992   43-4-1         

 19      Monte Barrett    34  1,533  1996   31-4-0         

 20      Juan Carlos Gomez    32  1,532  1995   39-1-0         

 21      Oleg Maskaev    36  1,531  1993   31-5-0         

 22      David Tua    32  1,529  1992   43-3-1         

 23      Nikolay Valuev    32  1,518  1993   41-0-0         

 24      Tye Fields    30  1,515  1999   34-1-0         

 25      Paolo Vidoz    35  1,502  2001   19-2-0         

 26      Corrie Sanders    39  1,494  1989   40-3-0         

 27      Michael Sprott    30  1,492  1996   27-7-0         

 28      Serguei Lyakhovich    29  1,490  1998   22-1-0         

 29      Jeremy Williams    33  1,470  1992   41-5-1         

 30      Henry Akinwande    39  1,460  1989   46-2-1         

 31      Cengiz Koc    27  1,448  2001   22-1-0         

 32      Andrew Golota    37  1,438  1992   38-6-1          

 33      Larry Donald    38  1,437  1993   42-3-3         

 34      Dominick Guinn    30  1,437  2000   25-2-1         

 35      Michael Grant    33  1,430  1994   41-3-0         

 36      Timo Hoffmann    30  1,428  1997   32-4-1         

 37      Marcelo Fabian Dominguez    35  1,418  1991   39-6-1         

 38      Oliver McCall    40  1,414  1985   45-8-0         

 39      Vassiliy Jirov    31  1,387  1997   35-3-1         

 40      Lawrence Clay Bey    39  1,386  1997   21-3-1         

 41      Taurus Sykes    30  1,375  1998   23-2-1         

 42      Albert Sosnowski    26  1,361  1998   37-1-0         

 43      Tony Thompson    33  1,344  2000   24-1-0         

 44      Saul Montana    34  1,344  1988   44-13-0         

 45      Leo Nolan    33  1,333  1992   24-0-0         

 46      Malcolm Tann    27  1,321  2002   16-1-0         

 47      Dennis Bakhtov    27  1,320  1999   20-4-0         

 48      Yanqui Diaz    29  1,319  2002   13-3-0         

 49      Evander Holyfield    42  1,317  1984   38-8-2         

 50      Kevin McBride    32  1,314  1992   33-4-1


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

World Light Heavyweight Ratings


1      Antonio Tarver    36  1,745  1997   23-3-0         

 2      Julio Cesar Gonzalez    29  1,648  1997   38-2-0         

 3      Zsolt Erdei    31  1,645  2000   22-0-0         

 4      Glen Johnson    36  1,613  1993   42-10-2         

 5      Roy Jones Jr    36  1,592  1989   49-3-0         

 6      Clinton Woods    33  1,566  1994   37-3-1         

 7      Tomasz Adamek    28  1,563  1999   29-0-0         

 8      Paul Briggs    30  1,562  1994   23-2-0         

 9      Jorge Fernando Castro    38  1,558  1987   129-10-3         

 10      Stipe Drews    32  1,520  1999   29-1-0         

 11      Fabrice Tiozzo    36  1,519  1988   47-2-0         

 12      Danny Green    32  1,517  2001   20-2-0         

 13      Thomas Ulrich    30  1,507  1997   28-1-0         

 14      Silvio Branco    39  1,483  1988   53-8-2         

 15      Mehdi Sahnoune    29  1,443  1997   31-1-0         

 16      Rico Hoye    30  1,410  2001   18-1-0         

 17      Elvis Michailenko    28  1,349  2000   18-1-1         

 18      George Khalid Jones    38  1,302  1994   23-2-1         

 19      Montell Griffin    35  1,294  1993   47-6-0         

 20      Pietro Aurino    28  1,290  1997   34-2-0         

 21      Manny Siaca    29  1,288  1997   19-5-0         

 22      Edison Miranda    24  1,274  2001   23-0-0         

 23      Alejandro Lakatus    31  1,260  1997   25-4-1         

 24      Jean Paul Mendy    31  1,260  2000   19-0-0         

 25      Eric Harding    32  1,254  1991   22-3-1         

 26      Joe Hutchinson    35  1,251  1995   33-4-2         

 27      Kenny Ellis    35  1,249  1990   34-6-3         

 28     Alejandro Berrio    29  1,244  1997   23-3-0         

 29      Norman Jones    29  1,241  2000   26-13-3         

 30      Yusef Mack    25  1,238  2000   19-0-2         

 31      Martin Nielsen    23  1,233  2002   13-0-1         

 32      Alexej Trofimov    31  1,233  1998   25-1-0         

 33      Peter Haymer    27  1,231  2000   15-2-1         

 34      Larry Marks    33  1,213  1996   27-7-0         

 35      Laudelino Jose Barros    29  1,212  2001   22-1-0         

 36      Prince Badi Ajamu    33  1,208  2001   22-2-1         

 37      Reggie Johnson    39  1,205  1984   43-7-1         

 38      Denis Lebedev     1,197  2001   13-0-0         

 39      Christian Cruz    26  1,195  2001   11-3-1         

 40      Tamas Popovics    32  1,178  1999   17-3-1         

 41      Antonio Brancalion    30  1,176  1996   25-5-2         

 42      Rachid Kanfouah    32  1,171  1996   24-5-0         

 43      Yuri Barashian    25  1,164  2001   18-2-0         

 44      Juan Nelongo Pérez    35  1,163  1994   17-5-1         

 45      Derrick Harmon    35  1,162  1993   24-6-0         

 46     Istvan Varga    30  1,151  2004   10-1-0         

 47      Karim Bennama    24  1,151  2001   13-6-2         

 48      Dale Westerman    37  1,150  1994   14-5-0         

 49      Jaffa Ballogou    37  1,146  1988   42-6-0         

 50      Tony Oakey    29  1,141  1998   19-2-0


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

World Super Middleweight Ratings

  Name  Age Points Debut W-L-D » Last 6 » 

1      Jeff Lacy    28  1,715  2001   20-0-0         

 2      Markus Beyer    34  1,623  1996   33-2-0         

 3      Vitali Tsypko    29  1,595  1999   16-0-0         

 4      Joe Calzaghe    32  1,590  1993   39-0-0         

 5      Mikkel Kessler    26  1,588  1998   36-0-0         

 6      Robin Reid    34  1,550  1993   38-5-1         

 7      Brian Magee    30  1,532  1999   23-2-0         

 8      Mario Veit    31  1,491  1995   45-2-0         

 9      Sergey Tatevosyan    32  1,486  2000   25-5-0         

 10      Rudy Markussen    28  1,477  1997   30-1-0         

 11      William Joppy    34  1,472  1993   35-4-1         

 12      Librado Andrade    27  1,468  1999   22-0-0         

 13      Anthony Mundine    30  1,436  2000   23-3-0         

 14      Eric Lucas    34  1,422  1991   38-6-3         

 15      Scott Pemberton    38  1,419  1994   29-3-1         

 16      Lucian Bute    25  1,413  2003   13-0-0         

 17      Chad Dawson    23  1,404  2001   19-0-0         

 18      Carl Froch    28  1,387  2002   16-0-0         

 19      Otis Grant    37  1,378  1988   37-2-1         

 20      Andre Thysse    36  1,363  1999   18-4-0         

 21      Robert Stieglitz    24  1,359  2001   27-0-0         

 22      Willie Gibbs    29  1,333  2001   18-1-0         

 23      Eric Teymour    26  1,325  2001   18-1-0         

 24      Denis Inkin    27  1,318  2001   24-0-0         

 25      Hector Camacho Jr    26  1,318  1996   38-1-1         

 26      Randy Griffin    29  1,311  2000   22-1-2         

 27      Danilo Haussler    30  1,303  1997   25-3-0         

 28      Cristian Sanavia    30  1,302  1997   35-3-0         

 29      Stjepan Bozic    30  1,299  2000   17-1-0         

 30      Alberto Colajanni    32  1,276  1999   18-0-0         

 31      Omar Sheika    28  1,272  1997   26-8-0         

 32      Kelly Pavlik    23  1,268  2000   26-0-0         

 33      Joe Spina    28  1,266  2001   17-0-0         

 34      Matthew Barney    31  1,262  1998   21-6-1         

 35      Jackson Chanet    27  1,260  2001   25-0-0         

 36      Kabary Salem    37  1,253  1997   23-4-0         

 37      Lolenga Mock    33  1,232  1991   24-9-1         

 38      Jerry Elliott    29  1,228  1994   37-5-1         

 39      Charles Adamu    28  1,221  2001   13-3-0         

 40      Nader Hamdan    31  1,209  1997   38-4-0         

 41      Miguel Angel Arroyo    43  1,206  1982   84-16-5         

 42      Malik Dziarra    31  1,202  2001   27-2-0         

 43      Yuri Tsarenko    25  1,201  1999   24-13-1         

 44      Jose Juan Vasquez    24  1,198  1998   17-1-0         

 45      Mohammad Said    31  1,190  2000   16-4-0         

 46      Francis Cheka    23  1,179  2000   10-3-1         

 47      Chris Lytle    31  1,179  2002   13-1-1         

 48      Enrique Ornelas    24  1,164  1999   20-2-0         

 49      Albert Rybacki    34  1,155  2000   13-0-0         

 50      Peter Kariuki Ngateri    28  1,151  2000   11-6-2


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

World Middleweight Ratings

  Name  Age Points Debut W-L-D » Last 6 » 

1      Jermain Taylor    27  1,933  2001   24-0-0         

 2      Bernard Hopkins    40  1,932  1988   46-3-1         

 3      Ronald Wright    33  1,928  1990   49-3-0         

 4      Arthur Abraham    25  1,741  2003   17-0-0         

 5      Oscar De La Hoya    32  1,726  1992   37-4-0         

 6      Sam Soliman    31  1,690  1997   31-7-0         

 7      Howard Eastman    34  1,625  1994   40-3-0         

 8      Sergio Mora    24  1,609  2000   16-0-0         

 9      Kingsley Ikeke    32  1,563  1995   23-1-0         

 10      Khoren Gevor    26  1,552  2000   22-2-0         

 11      Evans Ashira    35  1,512  1998   24-1-0         

 12      Ishe Smith    27  1,501  2000   16-1-0         

 13      Richard Williams    34  1,492  1997   19-3-1         

 14      Ian Gardner    24  1,489  2001   19-2-0         

 15      Felix Sturm    26  1,488  2001   24-1-0         

 16      Mpush Makembi    38  1,487  1984   29-8-3         

 17      Scott Dann    31  1,486  1997   22-2-0         

 18      Aslanbek Kodzoev    24  1,480  1999   16-1-1         

 19      Sebastian Sylvester    25  1,472  2002   19-1-0         

 20      Sakio Bika    26  1,467  2000   19-1-0         

 21      Alfonso Gomez    24  1,444  2001   13-3-1         

 22      Jesse Brinkley    28  1,429  1997   25-3-0         

 23      Raymond Joval    36  1,428  1994   34-4-0         

 24      Shannan Taylor    33  1,426  1992   42-3-2         

 25      Peter Manfredo Jr    24  1,421  2000   24-2-0         

 26      Mariano Natalio Carrera    25  1,411  2001   27-4-0         

 27      Francisco Antonio Mora    31  1,408  1996   50-9-0         

 28      Arsen Khachatrian    29  1,389  1999   27-1-0         

 29      Antwun Echols    33  1,386  1993   31-6-1         

 30      Yoshihiro Araki    31  1,384  1999   15-2-0         

 31      Marco Antonio Rubio    25  1,383  1999   31-2-1         

 32      David Alfonso Lopez    27  1,378  1995   24-13-0         

 33      Fulgencio Zuniga    28  1,353  2001   17-1-1         

 34      Ike Quartey    35  1,352  1988   36-2-1         

 35      Verno Phillips    35  1,351  1988   38-10-1         

 36      Daniel Edouard    24  1,344  2002   16-1-2         

 37      Danny Perez    28  1,340  1996   31-5-0         

 38      Wayne Alexander    32  1,337  1995   23-2-0         

 39      Hector Javier Velazco    32  1,329  1996   31-5-1         

 40      Gary Lockett    28  1,327  1996   23-1-0         

 41      Morrade Hakkar    33  1,321  1992   32-5-0         

 42      Steven Bendall    31  1,320  1997   22-1-0         

 43      Keiji Eguchi    24  1,312  2003   10-1-0         

 44      Wayne Elcock    31  1,309  1999   14-1-0         

 45      Hussein Bayram    29  1,308  2000   20-2-0         

 46      Lorenzo Di Giacomo    27  1,304  1997   29-1-1         

 47      Naotaka Hozumi    30  1,276  1993   25-5-1         

 48      Toshihiko Itagaki    27  1,273  1996   17-7-0         

 49      Satoru Suzuki    29  1,269  1997   23-6-0         

 50      Juan Carlos Candelo    31  1,255  1995   26-8-3


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

World Light Middleweight Ratings

  Name  Age Points Debut W-L-D » Last 6 » 

1      Shane Mosley    33  1,769  1993   40-4-0         

 2      Roman Karmazin    32  1,753  1996   34-1-1         

 3      Daniel Santos    29  1,701  1996   29-2-1         

 4      Kassim Ouma    26  1,663  1998   21-2-1         

 5      Ricardo Mayorga    31  1,648  1993   28-5-1         

 6      Fernando Vargas    27  1,645  1997   26-2-0         

 7      Sergio Gabriel Martinez    30  1,644  1997   33-1-1         

 8      Crazy Kim    30  1,582  1997   22-3-0         

 9      Alejandro Garcia    26  1,552  2000   24-2-0         

 10      Rodney Jones    37  1,533  1991   36-3-0         

 11      Travis Simms    34  1,521  1998   24-0-0         

 12      Reda Zam Zam    25  1,481  2002   17-0-0         

 13      Sergei Dzindziruk    29  1,479  1999   30-0-0         

 14      Javier Castillejo    37  1,479  1988   58-6-0         

 15      Vernon Forrest    34  1,468  1992   36-2-0         

 16      Teddy Reid    34  1,443  1995   23-7-1         

 17      David Estrada    26  1,434  1999   18-2-0         

 18      Michele Piccirillo    35  1,428  1992   44-3-0         

 19      Hiroyuki Maeda    33  1,427  1991   29-8-2         

 20      Keith Holmes    36  1,420  1989   39-4-0         

 21      Jamie Moore    26  1,416  1999   21-3-0         

 22      Ossie Duran    28  1,411  1996   19-4-1         

 23      Sebastian Andres Lujan    25  1,411  2001   23-2-1         

 24      Kofi Jantuah    31  1,396  1993   28-2-0         

 25      Mihaly Kotai    29  1,394  2000   32-1-0         

 26      Joel Jair Julio    20  1,391  2001   24-0-0         

 27      Manuel Gomez    33  1,380  1988   28-10-2         

 28      Alexander Sipos    30  1,374  2003   15-0-2         

 29      Nobuhiro Ishida    30  1,365  2000   14-5-1         

 30      Pablo Navascues    29  1,363  1999   20-1-0         

 31      Mamadou Thiam    33  1,358  1993   42-4-0         

 32      Simone Rotolo    29  1,356  1999   24-2-0         

 33      Archak TerMeliksetian    27  1,355  2002   15-1-0         

 34      Joachim Alcine    29  1,337  1999   24-0-0         

 35      Javier Alberto Mamani    23  1,334  2001   25-4-1         

 36      Bronco McKart    34  1,332  1992   47-6-0         

 37      Attila Kovacs    31  1,331  2002   13-1-0         

 38      Tokunbo Olajide    28  1,319  1997   20-2-0         

 39      Sechew Powell    26  1,318  2002   17-0-0         

 40      Rhoshii Wells    28  1,316  1997   18-2-2         

 41      Hamlet Petrosian    29  1,315  2001   18-3-0         

 42      Michael Jones    30  1,301  1997   21-2-0         

 43      Albert Airapeitian    24  1,300  1999   17-2-0         

 44      Woulid Guarras    26  1,292  1999   14-2-0         

 45      Artur Atadzhanov    26  1,292  1999   10-2-0         

 46      Badru Lusambya    22  1,290  2002   11-0-0         

 47      Mehrdud Takaloo    29  1,289  1997   23-5-0         

 48      Thomas McDonagh    24  1,283  1999   26-0-2         

 49      Armando Velardez    25  1,282  1999   20-3-0         

 50      Neil Sinclair    31  1,278  1995   28-4-0


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

World Welterweight Ratings
  Name  Age Points Debut W-L-D » Last 6 » 

1      Zab Judah    27  1,777  1996   34-2-0         

 2      Sharmba Mitchell    35  1,676  1988   56-4-0         

 3      Cory Spinks    27  1,653  1997   34-3-0         

 4      Antonio Margarito    27  1,616  1994   32-4-0         

 5      Oktay Urkal    35  1,611  1996   36-3-0         

 6      Ted Bami    27  1,582  1998   18-2-0         

 7      Juan Lazcano    30  1,531  1993   34-3-1         

 8      Joseph Makaringe    30  1,526  1996   28-2-0         

 9      Thomas Damgaard    34  1,519  1998   36-0-0         

 10      Joshua Okine    25  1,514  2000   16-2-1         

 11      Kazuhiko Hidaka    26  1,511  1996   22-4-0         

 12      Kermit Cintron    25  1,501  2000   24-1-0         

 13      Carlos Manuel Baldomir    34  1,501  1993   41-9-6         

 14      Tadashi Yuba    28  1,485  1996   27-2-2         

 15      Motoki Sasaki    29  1,476  1997   24-6-0         

 16      Jackson Osei Bonsu    24  1,467  2001   19-1-0         

 17      Cosme Rivera    29  1,463  1993   28-8-2         

 18      Anton Solopov    24  1,459  2003   10-0-0         

 19      Michael Jennings    27  1,447  1999   27-0-0         

 20      Michel Trabant    27  1,446  1995   41-2-0         

 21      Ben Tackie    32  1,439  1994   26-5-0         

 22      Frederic Klose    35  1,430  1993   36-5-0         

 23      Eamonn Magee    34  1,424  1995   26-4-0         

 24      Rev Santillan    28  1,413  1995   21-2-1         

 25      David Barnes    24  1,410  2001   17-1-1         

 26      James Hare    29  1,403  1996   30-2-1         

 27      James Webb    32  1,401  2001   18-0-0         

 28      Luis Collazo    24  1,385  2000   26-1-0         

 29      Nordine Mouchi    33  1,383  1992   25-3-0         

 30      Riad Menasria    29  1,374  1998   22-0-1         

 31      Vince Phillips    42  1,364  1989   47-9-1         

 32      Michèle Orlando    32  1,364  1995   29-4-2         

 33      DeMarcus Corley    31  1,354  1996   30-4-1         

 34      Antonio Diaz    29  1,354  1995   42-5-1         

 35      Antonio Lauri    26  1,351  1999   26-3-2         

 36      Maxim Nesterenko    32  1,348  1992   44-8-2         

 37      Emmanuel Clottey    31  1,334  1995   23-6-0         

 38      Juan Carlos Rubio    28  1,331  1993   31-7-3         

 39      Marat Khuzeev     1,330  2002   11-0-1         

 40      Raul Horacio Balbi    31  1,322  1993   51-7-1         

 41      Michael Clark    32  1,314  1993   35-3-0         

 42      Vyacheslav Senchenko    27  1,312  2002   14-0-0         

 43      Sergey Styopkin    27  1,306  2001   16-1-0         

 44      Carlos Quintana    28  1,303  1997   21-0-0         

 45      Michael Stewart    27  1,301  1996   38-4-2         

 46      Oscar Diaz    22  1,290  2001   22-1-0         

 47      Steve Quinonez    34  1,285  1994   31-9-1         

 48      Freddy Hernandez    26  1,281  2001   18-1-0         

 49      Jose Antonio Rivera    32  1,278  1992   37-4-1         

 50      Rogelio Castaneda Jr    28  1,275  1996   20-10-3


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

World Light Welterweight Ratings


  Name  Age Points Debut W-L-D » Last 6 » 

1      Ricky Hatton    26  1,865  1997   39-0-0         

 2      Floyd Mayweather Jr    28  1,830  1996   34-0-0         

 3      Kostya Tszyu    35  1,775  1992   31-2-0         

 4      Arturo Gatti    33  1,711  1991   39-7-0         

 5      Acelino Freitas    29  1,656  1995   37-1-0         

 6      Carlos Maussa    33  1,590  2000   19-2-0         

 7      Vivian Harris    27  1,589  1997   25-2-1         

 8      Junior Witter    31  1,582  1997   32-1-2         

 9      Julio Diaz    25  1,574  1999   32-3-0         

 10      Souleymane M'baye    30  1,573  1998   32-1-0         

 11      Norio Kimura    27  1,570  1996   26-5-2         

 12      Miguel Angel Cotto    24  1,527  2001   24-0-0         

 13      Andreas Kotelnik    27  1,492  2000   24-2-0         

 14      Takehiro Shimada    34  1,465  1997   17-3-1         

 15      Gianluca Branco    34  1,463  1995   36-1-1         

 16      Herman Ngoudjo     1,452  2003   11-0-0         

 17      Ernesto Zepeda    28  1,437  1996   37-8-4         

 18      Arturo Morua    27  1,435  1996   22-6-1         

 19      Masakazu Satake    27  1,427  1996   20-4-4         

 20      Juan Carlos Rodriguez    32  1,418  1988   50-20-2         

 21      Lucky Lewele     1,412  1997   20-3-0         

 22      Chad Brisson    25  1,411  1999   19-2-0         

 23      Mike Arnaoutis    26  1,407  2001   14-0-2         

 24      Juan Urango    24  1,404  2002   16-0-1         

 25      Paul Malignaggi    24  1,402  2001   20-0-0         

 26      Jorge Daniel Miranda    22  1,399  2003   15-0-0         

 27      Lovemore N'Dou    34  1,390  1993   41-8-1         

 28      Steve Forbes    28  1,380  1996   28-3-0         

 29      Victor Hugo Castro    30  1,373  2001   20-2-0         

 30      Colin Lynes    27  1,372  1998   26-1-0         

 31      Henry Bruseles    25  1,364  1999   21-3-1         

 32      Cesar Bazan    30  1,363  1992   44-7-1         

 33      Mohamad Abdulaev    31  1,362  2001   15-2-0         

 34      Antonio Pitalua    35  1,358  1992   40-3-0         

 35      David Burke    30  1,347  1997   26-2-0         

 36      David Diaz    29  1,331  1996   28-1-0         

 37      Cesar Rene Cuenca    24  1,318  2002   21-0-0         

 38      Jung Bum Kim    26  1,314  1996   23-3-1         

 39      Samuel Malinga     1,308  1999   16-4-2         

 40      Victoriano Sosa    31  1,306  1995   41-4-2         

 41      Kendall Holt    24  1,305  2001   19-1-0         

 42      Demetrius Hopkins    24  1,303  2000   20-0-1         

 43      Dave Stewart    29  1,287  2001   16-0-0         

 44      Kaiser Mabuza     1,285  2000   12-4-1         

 45      Naoufel Ben Rabah    27  1,280  2001   23-1-0         

 46      Salvatore Battaglia    31  1,276  1996   22-4-0         

 47      Julio Cesar Garcia    18  1,272  2002   31-2-0         

 48      Giuseppe Lauri    29  1,264  1997   39-4-0         

 49      Adrian Mora    27  1,255  2000   13-0-1         

 50      Kelson Pinto    28  1,252  2000   22-1-0


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

World Lightweight Ratings

  Name  Age Points Debut W-L-D » Last 6 » 
 1      Diego Corrales    28  1,892  1996   40-2-0         

 2      Jose Luis Castillo    31  1,745  1990   52-7-1         

 3      Isaac Hlatshwayo    27  1,659  2000   22-0-0         

 4      Joel Casamayor    34  1,650  1996   31-3-1         

 5      Aldo Nazareno Rios    31  1,616  1995   41-3-0         

 6      Jesus Chavez    32  1,604  1994   41-3-0         

 7      Juan Diaz    21  1,573  2000   28-0-0         

 8      Sirimongkol Singwangcha    28  1,547  1994   49-2-0         

 9      Andrei Kudriavtsev    28  1,484  1999   16-3-0         

 10      Yuri Romanov     1,483  2002   17-1-0         

 11     Ricky Quiles    35  1,480  1989   38-6-3         

 12      Sergey Gulyakevich     1,475  2003   16-0-0         

 13      Cassius Baloyi    30  1,473  1994   31-2-0         

 14      Eleazar Contreras Jr    25  1,460  1998   25-4-2         

 15      Ebo Elder    26  1,457  2000   22-1-0         

 16      Jason Cook    30  1,453  1996   23-2-0         

 17      Sergio Eduardo Gonzalez    27  1,433  2000   19-3-4         

 18      Dainoshin Kuma    26  1,432  1997   27-1-0         

 19      Fernando Angulo    24  1,424  1999   13-3-0         

 20      Kengo Nagashima    29  1,422  1995   27-3-2         

 21      Leavander Johnson    35  1,418  1989   34-4-2         

 22      Stefano Zoff    39  1,417  1989   43-10-2         

 23      Graham Earl    27  1,408  1997   23-1-0         

 24      Fernando Trejo    31  1,402  1994   25-10-4         

 25      Jose Armando Santa Cruz    25  1,401  2000   20-1-0         

 26      Julien Lorcy    33  1,399  1991   56-4-2         

 27      Valdemir Pereira    30  1,392  2001   22-0-0         

 28      Lakva Sim    33  1,389  1995   20-4-1         

 29      Julio Pablo Chacon    30  1,387  1996   52-7-0         

 30      Zahir Raheem    28  1,380  1996   26-1-0         

 31      Jose Pablo Estrella    32  1,378  1997   36-9-1         

 32      Miguel Angel Huerta    27  1,377  1999   22-6-1         

 33      Kei Igarashi    25  1,370  1999   14-3-2         

 34      Rolando Reyes    26  1,365  1999   25-3-2         

 35      Ricky Burns    22  1,359  2001   13-0-0         

 36      Benedict Dlamini     1,352  1999   20-2-0         

 37      Javier Jauregui    31  1,345  1988   49-12-2         

 38      Ricardo Daniel Silva    43  1,340  1988   69-26-4         

 39      Ernesto Zavala    32  1,326  1999   20-4-0         

 40      Matt Zegan    29  1,322  1998   36-1-0         

 41     Keita Manabe    26  1,317  1999   21-2-1         

 42      Edner Cherry    23  1,309  2001   18-3-2         

 43      Michael Katsidis    25  1,308  2001   18-0-0         

 44      Almazbek Raiymkulov    28  1,306  2001   20-0-1         

 45      Kevin Kelley    38  1,304  1988   56-6-2         

 46      Michele Delli Paoli    30  1,299  1997   21-2-2         

 47      Diego Martin Alzugaray    27  1,291  2000   17-9-4         

 48      Koji Arisawa    34  1,290  1992   33-4-2         

 49      Takanori Kariya    32  1,289  1994   20-3-0         

 50      Francisco Lorenzo    33  1,288  2000   22-3-0


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

Worl Super Featherweight 

 Name  Age Points Debut W-L-D » Last 6 » 
 1      Erik Morales    29  1,977  1993   48-2-0         

 2      Marco Antonio Barrera    31  1,942  1989   60-4-0         

 3      Manny Pacquiao    26  1,870  1995   39-3-2         

 4      Janos Nagy    30  1,609  2001   22-0-0         

 5      Alex Arthur    27  1,608  2000   21-1-0         

 6      Jorge Rodrigo Barrios    29  1,603  1996   44-2-1         

 7      Vicente Mosquera    25  1,579  1998   21-1-1         

 8      Yodsanan Sor Nanthachai    35  1,578  1993   44-3-1         

 9      Takashi Koshimoto    34  1,533  1992   38-1-2         

 10     Mike Anchondo    23  1,501  2000   25-1-0         

 11   1   Carlos Alberto Hernandez    34  1,490  1992   41-5-1         

 12   1   Robbie Peden    31  1,490  1996   25-2-0         

 13   1   Javier Osvaldo Alvarez    28  1,464  1998   33-4-1         

 14   1   Mzonke Fana    31  1,461  1994   22-3-0         

 15   1   Boris Sinitsin    34  1,441  1992   46-8-1         

 16   1   Nobuhito Honmo    28  1,437  1996   26-4-2         

 17   1   Michael Gomez    28  1,425  1995   32-6-0         

 18   1   Jose Rojas    34  1,415  1989   20-5-1         

 19   1   Hector Velazquez    30  1,395  1993   42-10-2         

 20   1   Ali Funeka     1,389  1995   23-1-2         

 21   1   Junji Murakami    29  1,353  2000   13-3-1         

 22   1   Tontcho Tontchev    32  1,351  1997   33-3-0         

 23   1   Bobby Pacquiao    24  1,337  1997   25-11-3         

 24   1   Yusuke Kobori    26  1,334  2000   15-2-1         

 25      Lehlohonolo Ledwaba    34  1,333  1990   35-5-1         

 26   2   Leva Kirakosyan     1,333  1999   19-4-0         

 27   1   John Nolasco    30  1,313  1999   15-4-4         

 28   1   Adrian Valdez    25  1,310  1999   17-4-3         

 29   1   Willie Limond    26  1,295  1999   26-1-0         

 30      Juan Ramon Cruz    26  1,293  1999   11-1-1         

 31      Ryuhei Sugita    28  1,291  1995   29-2-2         

 32   3   Israel Hector Enrique Perez    26  1,291  2001   14-2-0         

 33   1   Anthony Tshehla    29  1,287  1998   23-5-1         

 34   1   Randy Suico    25  1,284  1998   23-1-0         

 35   1   Gabriel Phakula     1,282  2000   19-3-0         

 36   1   Jose Miguel Cotto    28  1,280  1996   26-0-0         

 37   1   Nedal Hussein    27  1,278  1997   39-2-0         

 38   1   Craig Docherty    25  1,274  1998   18-3-1         

 39      Youssef Djibaba    28  1,270  1998   14-7-2         

 40      Martin Honorio    25  1,269  1999   19-3-0         

 41      Ariel Ricardo Elias    27  1,267  2002   13-6-0         

 42      Juan Carlos Ramirez    28  1,266  1995   35-8-0         

 43      Antonio Cermeno    36  1,262  1990   44-5-0         

 44      Leonardo Gonzalez     1,256  1999   20-3-1         

 45      Carlos Navarro    28  1,235  1996   26-4-1         

 46      Whyber Garcia    24  1,220  2001   16-3-0         

 47      Claudio Rosendo Tapia    25  1,218  2001   13-4-1         

 48      Lamont Pearson    34  1,214  1998   21-3-1         

 49      Hero Bando    24  1,213  1998   14-7-6         

 50      Jorge Martinez    26  1,213  2001   13-2-2


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

John Ruiz......the king of the bums.........John is the one on the ground


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

*James Toney and Evander Holyfield* 




*Toney KO'd the bitch*


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

*Holyfield getting knocked down..by Toney*


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

The sad thing is


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

Evander Holyfield


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

is still


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

fighting


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

after losing 5 of his last 7 fights


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

and now at 43


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

the dummy still wants to fight


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

Its sad


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

to see


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

an old washed up former champ


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

who just cant walk away


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

he wont be happy


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

untill hes dead


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

the funny thing is


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

Hollyfiels is rich


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

he didnt waste his money like that fool Tyson


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

so Hollyfield dosent need the money


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

ist all ego


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

I hope the boxing comission


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

never lets him fight again


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

His career is over!!!!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



Are they IM members?


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

All 5 are members here


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

Jones Scores Upset Fourth-Round TKO Over Braithwaite, Austin Shocks Beck On A 12-Round Split Decision

CLEVELAND (Sept. 4, 2005) ??? In a pair of evenly matched, competitive, hard-fought fights, underdogs Guillermo Jones and Ray Austin staved off elimination in their respective weight classes and kept alive their chances for a world title shot by registering upset victories Saturday on SHOWTIME. In a cruiserweight elimination bout, Jones defeated Braithwaite on a controversial fourth-round TKO. Austin upended Beck on a 12-round decision in a heavyweight eliminator. 

The bouts at Gund Arena were promoted by Don King Productions and aired at 9 p.m. ET/PT (delayed on the West Coast).

Jones (33-3-2, 26 KOs), of Colon, Panama, started quickly and totally controlled the first round. The 6-foot-4 natural welterweight seemed to outpunch Braithwaite 10-1 as he pummeled the former World Boxing Council (WBC) cruiserweight champion with right hands. He was not as dominant in the second and lost the third. Jones, who was coming off a seventh-round TKO over former International Boxing Federation (IBF) cruiser kingpin Kelvin Davis on May 21, withstood an early barrage by Braithwaite in the fourth before recapturing the momentum. He backed Braithwaite into the ropes and starting unloading more right hands. While some appeared to miss, Braithwaite did not answer back and the referee stepped in and stopped the bout at 2:26. The victory upped the streaking Jones' record in his last 12 starts to 10-1-1.

Braithwaite (21-2, 17 KOs), of Brooklyn, N.Y., by way of Georgetown, Guyana, suffered his second consecutive devastating defeat on SHOWTIME. In his last outing, the switch-hitting boxer-puncher lost his WBC belt to World Boxing Association (WBA) cruiserweight champion Jean-Marc Mormeck in a world title unification bout on April 2. Braithwaite did not complain after the loss to Mormeck, but he vehemently protested the ref's actions in this one and challenged Jones to a rematch. 

Austin (23-3-3, 15 KOs), of Cleveland, triumphed by the scores of 117-111, 115-113 and 113-115. The local favorite, a late substitute for Sergei Liakhovich, ran his unbeaten streak to 11 (8-0-3) with the impressive victory. Austin finished strongest, winning the last six rounds on one of the scorecards, the last four on another and the last three on the other. There were no knockdowns but Austin outfought Beck on the outside and inside for the most part. He had the favorite out on his feet in the closing seconds of the 11th.

Beck (24-2, 18 KOs), of Nashville, Tenn. by way of Kingstown, Jamaica, was making his first start since suffering his first defeat to the more experienced Monte Barrett last Feb. 5 on SHOWTIME. Beck fought hard but could never take away the play from the bigger, taller Austin.


SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING's Steve Albert and Al Bernstein called the action from ringside with Jim Gray serving as roving reporter. The executive producer of the SHOWTIME telecast was Jay Larkin, with David Dinkins producing and Bob Dunphy directing.

An excellent, world-class tripleheader will highlight the next SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING telecast on Saturday, Oct. 1, at 9:15 p.m. ET/PT (delayed on the West Coast). In the heavyweight co-features, Chris Byrd (38-2-1, 20 KOs) will make the fourth defense of his IBF title against DaVarryl "Touch Of Sleep" Williamson (22-3, 18 KOs) and James "Lights Out" Toney (68-4-2, 43 KOs) will make his eagerly awaited return to the ring when he defends his International Boxing Association (IBA) crown against Dominick "The Southern Disaster" Guinn (25-2-1, 18 KOs). In a terrific matchup and second world title fight on the SHOWTIME show from the Reno Events Center in Reno, hard-hitting IBF bantamweight champion Rafael Marquez (34-3, 30 KOs) will defend his belt for the sixth time when he takes on International Boxing Organization (IBO) 118-pound champion/IBF No. 1 contender Silence "African Spice" Mabuza (18-0, 15 KOs).


For information on SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING and "ShoBox: The New Generation" telecasts, including complete fighter bios and records, related stories and more, please go the SHOWTIME website at http://www.sho.com/boxing.


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

he remembered


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

how when


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

he was a kid


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

he read


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

The Last Days of Pompeii


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

and awakened


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

in the middle


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

of a dark night


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

crying in terror


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

with his face


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

suffocating in the pillow


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

and thinking that


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

the top of one


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

of his Colorado


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

mountains had blown off


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

and that the


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

covers


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

were lava


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

and that he


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

was entombed


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

while yet


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

alive


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

and that he would lie there dying


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2005)

forever.


----------

